
How to Keep America Competitive by Bill Gates (Current state of affairs with Computer Science and Education) - danielha
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/02/23/AR2007022301697.html
======
danielha
From the article:

"This issue has reached a crisis point. Computer science employment is growing
by nearly 100,000 jobs annually. But at the same time studies show that there
is a dramatic decline in the number of students graduating with computer
science degrees.

The United States provides 65,000 temporary H-1B visas each year to make up
this shortfall -- not nearly enough to fill open technical positions."

\---

As a student of computer science / engineering, I can attest to the fact that
the numbers are indeed dwindling. This past academic year, the department let
go a large number of CS lecturers. In light of topics such as 'outsourcing'
and 'tech crash', there are many who are hesitant to pursue a career in
software and technology.

I think the need has never been higher. Software Engineering recently topped
CNN Money's list of growing careers. However it does seem that those are still
involved in this industry are more passionate than ever and I see that
everyday.

------
Alex3917
Says the Harvard dropout... Do me a favor, if I ever get really rich and start
to view other people only as tools to make me more money, shoot me. Gates had
a few decent ideas that came out of the Aspen Institute conference a few years
ago, but they're getting progressively more dumbed down and degrading over
time.

------
davidw
... and if that doesn't work, try rebooting it? Sorry...:-)

